
Ask HN: How does your open source project ask for sponsors? - fulldecent
What is a classy way to ask for money for an open source project? I just now realized every project needs a desired outcome. For open source, money is a positive outcome.<p>I know this project is very small but I want to perfect the classy approach before trying it elsewhere.<p>----<p>Sponsorship<p>\[ YOUR LOGO HERE \]<p>Please contact xxxxxx to discuss adding your company logo above and supporting this project.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;fulldecent&#x2F;FDSoundActivatedRecorder&#x2F;blob&#x2F;master&#x2F;README.md<p>----<p>Is that too much, too little? What other classy approach have you seen on other small to medium sized projects? I&#x27;m not talking about Joomla, but rather the millions of projects that HN readers are contributing to.
======
itamarst
YOUR LOGO HERE quickly results in people trying to do SEO optimization with
unrelated ads, just FYI, presuming the domain has some decent link juice.

~~~
fulldecent
If they're paying rent I suppose I can't complain. All my projects are on
GitHub.

